# The Labrador Retriever Club 2014 National Fall Field Trial - Labrador Retrievers Only



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Labrador Retriever Club 2014 National Fall Field Trial 


Entries Close: Monday, September 22, 2014 11:59:59 PM CST ... Only 6 derby dog so far...


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open call backs- 22 dogs

1-2-4-5-6-10-14-17-18-20-22-25-29-35-37-39-40-41-42-43-45-48


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Open callbacks to water marks - 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 10, 14, 17, 18, 20, 22, 29, 41, 43, 45, 49. 9:00 a.m. start at Rebel Ridge Farms.

Derby Results.

First - #4 - Goose - Tom Ford
Second - #11 - Rhage - Tom Ford
Third - #8 - Cool - Matt Fleming
Fourth - #2 - Mesa - James Smith
RJ - #5 - Chance - Ron Montgomery
Jam - #6 - Kate - Dave Rebarchak
Jam - #10 - Andy - John Pote

Congratulations to all!!

Qualifying will be at C&D Canal Area - near Mitchell Pond - Test Dog at 7:45 a.m.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

zoomerang said:


> Open callbacks to water marks - 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 10, 14, 17, 18, 20, 22, 29, 41, 43, 45, 49. 9:00 a.m. start at Rebel Ridge Farms.
> 
> Derby Results.
> 
> ...


Congrats Tom that is awesome!!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

zoomerang said:


> Derby Results.
> 
> First - #4 - Goose - Tom Ford
> Second - #11 - Rhage - Tom Ford
> ...


Big Woohoo to Tom & Terry Ford. All that hard work has paid off.I can tell folks I threw pigeons for both! Also a shout out to John Pote and Andy (threw birds for him too). That makes three pups from the Norman-Katy litter to finish a Derby on the first attempt (and of course Frosty is now on the Derby list!)


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Open Results

1st - #4 -Tide - Jeff Lyons
2nd - #18 - Player - Paul Brown
3rd - #22 - Scarlet - Lois Gebrian
4th - #20 - Rev - Rex Bell
RJ - #2 - Della - Tony Hunt
James - 1, 5, 6, 14, 17, 29, 41, 43

Qualifying Placements

1st - #10 - Stella - Ed Forry
2nd - #23 - Lea - Ronald West
3rd - #8 - Chance - Cal Rumbley
4th - #19 - Casper - Lyn Yelton
RJ - #24 - Kizzy - Sally Koepke

Amateur callbacks to water marks - 7:45 a.m. - Rebel Ridge Farms

9, 11, 14, 15, 20, 22, 25, 29, 32, 34, 39, 42, 45


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow...Lisa and Grace awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got txted #25 Tommy won 1st at the am stake. This win completes his AFC and quals Tommy for the 2015 NARC. Congrats to owner Fred Kampo


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to all who finished and placed. However, I don't think the win at a specialty counts toward the FC or AFC title although the points and win count towards qualifying for the national amateur


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

A maximum of 5 Pts earned at Breed Specialty Trials do count towards the FC or AFC Title, but the dog would still need an All Breed Trial win for the Title. Congrats to all who finished or placed.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

TonyRodgz said:


> Just got txted #25 Tommy won 1st at the am stake. This win completes his AFC and quals Tommy for the 2015 NARC. Congrats to owner Fred Kampo


My mistake, he qual for the 2015 NARC but didnt AFC.


----------

